# What tarantulas are good eaters?



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

Exactly as the title says! I'm looking to get a new tarantula, preferably terrestrial, and want one which would be a good eater, as watching them pounce on the prey is one of the best parts of owning them! So what tarantula in your opinion is a good feeder, as well as a good all-round tarantula?


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

hungry ones :2thumb:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

PinklySmooth said:


> Exactly as the title says! I'm looking to get a new tarantula, preferably terrestrial, and want one which would be a good eater, as watching them pounce on the prey is one of the best parts of owning them! So what tarantula in your opinion is a good feeder, as well as a good all-round tarantula?


salmon pink birdeater,
brazilian giant white kneed birdeater,
gbb,
mexican red rump,
honduran curly hair,
all the avics (although they're arboreal, they'll leap into the air after flying prey),
any of the african baboons (except the king baboon which hides all the time).


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Many many spiders fall into that criteria lol.

Personally all of my spiders are great eaters except my New River Rust Rump, she's not eaten for months, my others are Salmon Pink Bird Eater, G pulchra, P cambridgei, Chile Gold Burst, B smithi, B albiceps & B bohemi, Chaco Golden Knee & A geniculata..................all of my bigger spiders all pounce on their roaches in seconds, even my larger slings.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Get a _Pamphobetus_ sp our _P.antinous_ ate an adult hissing roach last night :-D


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you for all the speedy replies :2thumb:

I just wanted to know which ones are exceptionally good eaters through-out

I have a curly hair sling and a white knee sling who already eat like pigs, but the only larger, sub adult T I have is a 3 inch pink toe, who eats well for about a month after he molts, and then goes on hunger strike, maybe eating a cricket every two months until he molts again :lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

PinklySmooth said:


> Thank you for all the speedy replies :2thumb:
> 
> I just wanted to know which ones are exceptionally good eaters through-out
> 
> I have a curly hair sling and a white knee sling who already eat like pigs, but the only larger, sub adult T I have is a 3 inch pink toe, who eats well for about a month after he molts, and then goes on hunger strike, maybe eating a cricket every two months until he molts again :lol2:


that's pretty rare for an avic- they usually eat all the time until they go into premoult.


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

wilkinss77 said:


> that's pretty rare for an avic- they usually eat all the time until they go into premoult.


Mine must be a fussy one.... When I first got him, he ate one a week like normal, then sealed himself in a we'd for about 3 months, eating about once every two three weeks. He then started eating well and sitting out, and I found a molt in his old web (although I am unsure when he actually molted as his web was sealed and multiple layers thick :lol2

As I said before, after moulting he ate like an absolute pig for a few months, jumping on crickets the other side of the tank like there was no tomorrow. But now he has made a large web up in the corner of the tank, and it refusing to eat once again, although he has not sealed the opening so I do not believe he's going into premolt just yet—also because he only molted in April/may time.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Avics are just the best for absolutely everything. I've had them eat the day before a moult in the past. 

But the best feeding response I've seen has got to be Nhandu chromatus; the ones I've had in the past would fly across the other end of the encolsure to grab their prey.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Grammostola iheringi, Lasiodora parahybana, Nhandu chromatus


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

My GBB has scoffed everything I've ever chucked in before it even hits the ground.


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

Mitch636 said:


> My GBB has scoffed everything I've ever chucked in before it even hits the ground.


Hmm I may consider getting one of these...beautiful T's :2thumb:


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

My grammostola grossa is the greediest out of my lot, she'll pounce on any movement (water being poured into her dish). She's the only one of my lot who has ever bitten me.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

hungry ones:welcome:


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

ive never seen a pamphobeteus refuse a meal !


----------

